# Recommend vpn-remote-access port?



## PacketMan (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all, I have a few machines at other places, each behind a nat/fw device.  I'd like to deploy a simple vpn to allow me to easily remote access each remote machine. In my mind it would be something like this:
IPsec tunnel between the machines
Each machine has a loopback address
Each machine has the require static route to know which tunnel to use for the remote loopback address

These machines are not routers, I just need vpn to make remote access easy.  Rather than me trying a bunch, can anyone recommend a port or two?

Thanks again,
PacketMan


----------



## PacketMan (Jun 7, 2018)

Looks like there is not a ton of choices in the ports tree anyway, so I'll pick one.


----------

